# Game 19. Bucks vs Nets, New York



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (9-9) vs. Brooklyn Nets (11-7).
> 
> WHEN: 5 p.m. Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-preview-ba7ukb6-182696291.html


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Solid win and a huge game out of Brandon and Monta, but I'm still stunned that we let a 27 point lead evaporate to only an 8 point edge toward the end. Brooklyn's a tough squad, but we can't be letting them run like that.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> Solid win and a huge game out of Brandon and Monta, but I'm still stunned that we let a 27 point lead evaporate to only an 8 point edge toward the end. Brooklyn's a tough squad, but we can't be letting them run like that.


They've had a hard time putting together 4 consistent quarters every game for a while now, though. 

It is


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

They've had a hard time putting together four consistent quarters for a game for a couple years now.


----------

